# Living off the grid...mostly for political reasons...looks like the govt is preparing



## CeeCee (Feb 16, 2014)

For tea party types.....

http://www.infowars.com/u-s-army-builds-fake-city-in-virginia-to-practice-military-occupation/

To be fair, this article was on Drudge, which is conservative.



> The U.S. Army has built a 300 acre ‘fake city’ complete with a sports stadium, bank, school, and an underground subway in order to train for unspecified future combat scenarios.
> 
> The recently opened site is located in Virginia and was built at a cost of $96 million dollars, taking just two years to complete.
> 
> While the city was ostensibly built to prepare U.S. troops for the occupation of cities abroad, some will undoubtedly fear that the real intention could be closer to home. Although the site includes a mosque, the town looks American in every other way, with signs in English.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Darn us unruly citizens . . . !!!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 16, 2014)

After Vietnam, my little peabrain was so twisted, confused and paranoid, I was convinced the war had followed me home and armed insurrection was imminent.  I got better (well, a little . . .) and it didn't happen but we sure have fallen apart in so many other ways.  If it eventually does come to it, the guys with the biggest sticks will dominate and that's the gov'ment.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Some might say I lean more left than right . . . Actually, I just keep dancin' to keep 'em guessin'.  Perhaps, more of a non-violent anarchist becoming more inclined to an angry response by the minute . . . (just for the time being, anyway.  Check with me later on that...)

Oh, you mean, "You are correct, sir."  The ol' Ed response to Johnny.  Well, that too . . . for the time being...


----------



## That Guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Whatever happened to the days when people were FREE to do what they wanted and took responsibility for their actions???  And don't nobody be givin' me that "it's the Left or it's the Right" stuff.  That's just ignorant the too simplistic.  It's deeper than that and seems to be a complicated societal issue that has been politicized.  And when anything . . . ANYTHING(!) becomes politicized, well it's just all downhill from there...


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 16, 2014)

I have very mixed views too. I'm to the right of the TeaParty when it comes to the size and scope of government. I'm also an atheist but I have no problem letting others believe what ever they want. I am pro choice. I don't have any use for gays and wish they would quit flaunting it, but I'll be friendly with every one until someone gives me a reason not to be. I've been an NRA member since 1970 and will fight to keep my guns. I think all this living off the grid stuff is foolhardy. I am not the least bit racist. I would jump at the chance to vote for Allen West or Ben Carson among others.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Vote.  Hahahahaha.  I DO believe in citizens voting.  But, in such a corrupt system . . . ???


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 16, 2014)

I vote for the Tea Party Republicans because I think our out of control government with all it's wasteful spending and  power grabbing is a much bigger problem than all the other things combined. Not a problem for me.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 18, 2014)

I am not sure how exactly this fits into what the government is preparing for, but it looks relevant to the situation to me. 
Another investment banker just committed suicide (or was suicided?) today, this one in a Chinese bank office. 
This is about the 6th high level banker to die (mysteriously) in the last week or so, and according to the article I ws reading; if you count the lower level bankers who have recently died, the total is more like 20 dead recently. 
Here is the link to the last one, that just happened, and there is quite a bit of information on the whole situation online if you search a bit in depth.

http://www.scmp.com/business/bankin...n-leaps-death-jp-morgans-headquarters-central


----------



## dbeyat45 (Feb 19, 2014)

If you had a political party that stood somewhere to the Right of the Tea Party, I might emigrate. 
 :wink:


----------



## Farmtex (Feb 19, 2014)

I have evolved into a conservative leaning independent as my views no longer fit comfortably into one or the other political parties.  Size of government should be limited as there is no doubt re the potential to become so large and powerful that individual liberties and freedoms are threatened if not eliminated. Owning a firearm is a right although I don't have a problem with "reasonable"(?) background checks. It's fine with me that gays have the right to marry. I can accept pro-choice with limitations re time frame. Borders should be secure but there be an effective immigration program. I am tired of 'spin' in the news, journalism, government...you have to read info from a half dozen sources to get some idea of what might be the truth. I regret the lost art of negotiation and compromise in government. No one person has all the answers...no one political party has all the answers...


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 19, 2014)

The U.S. army's Army Asymmetric Warfare Group opened the training centre last month.
The unit was created in 2004 to help combat terrorism and reduce the vulnerabilities of the army to emerging threats.
Colonel John P. Petkosek, the commander of the group said of the new training city :
"This is the place where we can be creative, where we can come up with solutions for problems that we don't even know we have yet,"
"This is where we'll look at solutions for the future--material solutions and non-material solutions…anything from how you're going to operate in a subterranean environment to how you dismount a Humvee to avoid an IED strike.
"The things that we do here at this facility will have a direct and lasting impact on our entire army."
It has taken six years for the site to be developed, including two years of construction.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ds-fake-city-to-shoot-at-during-training.html


This is the original article, without all the 'government is comin to get'ya' extremism.....looks like it was started back in the Bush administration.....and I think if you will check around you'll find that this is done in other countries, its call 'training' for our troops.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2014)

Nowhere does that article mention that the results of the training will NOT be used domestically.

Why are the street signs and markings all in English? Why a church AND a mosque? 

Asymmetric warfare is designed for two unequal forces - could be terrorists, could be citizens. 

Alex Jones is admittedly a whackadoo, but I also don't trust that our government has altruistic motives ...


----------



## That Guy (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Feb 19, 2014)

It's been said that governments are created by the wealthy to keep the poor from killing them.  I prefer:  governments are created by the rich to keep the poor from eating them...


----------



## Sid (Feb 19, 2014)

"This is the original article, without all the 'government is comin to get'ya' extremism.....looks like it was started back in the Bush administration.....and I think if you will check around you'll find that this is done in other countries, its call 'training' for our troops."


    Just because it was started in the Bush adninstration don't make it a good thing. 
    Since this facility seems to be designed to appear as a city in the US it suggest two possibilities to me.
    #1 They are preparing for the day they can no longer keep the enemy at bay.
    #2 They are preparing for the day the see the citizenry as the enemy. 
    I find both possibilities disturbing.
    I believe our founders realized the possibilities of both happening realized We as citizens should be able to take a stand if   either come to pass.


----------



## Sid (Feb 19, 2014)

Not to stray too far from topic. If Geronimo were alive and had equal logistics he'd whip the pants off the whole bunch and he wouldn't need to spend millions of dollars for no training center.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 19, 2014)

So, here is something strange that was on our local news tonite. 
Apparently, some part of the government (none are taking responsibility at this point), using military helicoptors was flying over the houses in the area just along the Tennessee/Alabama border, during the late hours of the night, hovering over the houses for up to 20 minutes at one place; while shining their spotlights into the peoples houses.
The local shefiffs office, and other 911 lines were flooded with calls from all over that county, asking to know what was going on, and why they were being spotlighted. Many thought it was an escaped prisoner hunt, or a drug raid, or that some sort of a disaster was taking place.
The sheriff has calllled the military, and the Redstone Arsenal, but so far, no one is telling the shefiff who was doing this, or why.

It is very understandable to me that residents would be concerned about what is going on, and especially when local military won't explain anything. The authorities believe that it is some part of a preparedness drill, but no one knows for sure, and people are seeing this as a violation of their rights. Having a helicopter hover over your house and shine a spotlight into your bedroom would definitely seem like an invasion of privacy to me, for sure !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2014)

People who are prepared to live off the grid are wise, if the grid goes down, we're all screwed.  No electricity means no water, no means of filtration, etc.  This guest was on the Coast radio show a couple of nights ago, speaking about it.  Since we've been campers for years, we have some tools that will help us if we lose power and have to survive on our own.  Here's his site, and some info about EMPs (electro-magnetic pulses) that have the power to take down the electrical grids we all depend on at any time...http://www.onesecondafter.com/


----------



## Farmtex (Feb 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> People who are prepared to live off the grid are wise, if the grid goes down, we're all screwed.  No electricity means no water, no means of filtration, etc.  This guest was on the Coast radio show a couple of nights ago, speaking about it.  Since we've been campers for years, we have some tools that will help us if we lose power and have to survive on our own.  Here's his site, and some info about EMPs (electro-magnetic pulses) that have the power to take down the electrical grids we all depend on at any time...http://www.onesecondafter.com/



Its difficult to grasp that such an event could happen but it's far from impossible given some of the forces in today's world. I heard the program...am a frequent coast to coast listener.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2014)

It is difficult to grasp Farmtex.  I'm not happy that the government is making no preparations for this possible event.  I believe they mentioned on the program that some other countries were beefing up their grids, and being proactive against any possible strikes.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2014)

Great link, Sea.

Sometimes it's hard to separate the philosophy of preparedness and self-reliance from political aspects, but not every "survivalist" is a political beast - they just want to survive, hence their name.

Yes, you need a basic awareness of what's coming down the pike, but getting caught up in the political game is counter-productive - it won't matter WHAT party you belong to when TSHTF. 

I see from HFL's post that I'm going to have to get my surface-to-air missiles out of cold storage ...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 20, 2014)

I think that having to deal with some kind of an attack, or a disaster, is not a case of "if", but "when". Whether that comes in the form of one or the other is hard to predict; and the chances of surviving will vary, depending on the severity of the situation.
If there is an all-out disaster, or EMP, then even the people with pre-selected safe places may not survive long term, depending on how it effects our planet. Say, if a large asteroid hits the earth, or something of that magnitude.
Equally, if we are taken over by another country, like Russia (who now have about a half million troops here, from what i have read), or the Chinese (who now own much of this country since we are deeply in debt to them); then, chances of life returning to normal are not likely either.

However, there are smaller issues that we may need to deal with, and can survive with some preparations. 
For instance, the contaminated water in Virginia, tornadoes, hurricanes, earthquakes in other areas, are all disasters that can strike any area where they are possible; and these are things where having preparations to survive without the usual amenities (lights, water, heat/cooling, grocery stores/shopping) will stand a person in a much better chance of survival.

I believe that even a little bit of preparation can make a difference, so I am trying to prepare as best as I can. 
Canned food can easily be stored, and most of it can be eaten cold from the can if cooking is not a possibility, and it will keep even without refrigeration. I also have staple items, like beans, rice, sprout seeds, powdered milk that can be used as long as there is water, and a way to prepare food. 

Sprouts are extremely healthy, and need nothing more than to be rinsed with a little water to prepare them.
I like fenugreek sprouts the very best, and have a 5 lb bag, as well as a 40 lb bag of wheat, both of which can either be cooked or sprouted.
I am not prepared for any kind of a severe catastrophe, but I imagine I am not likely to survive that, in any case.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2014)

We have a small hand pump device to filter drinking water, we bought it when we were young.  Good if you need to drink water from lakes, etc. which may not be safe otherwise.  They said that water would be the first thing to cause people to panic within 48 hours of no electricity.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2014)

Well-said, and good to separate the politically-caused disasters from the natural ones. Although we may suffer equally from both there are certainly differences in preparing for each.

For example, I live in a flood-zone and have been through several of them. As a result I keep a "go-bag" ("Bug-Out Bag", or "BOB") ready at all times so I can just grab it and go. Flood waters have a nasty way of sneaking up on people very quickly, and I don't want to waste my time looking for stuff and running around like a headless chicken. Been there, done that.

The military invasions are a whole 'nuther thing, and I too doubt that I would survive them. Not much chance if Russia comes in unless I can prove my Magyar heritage. If it's the Chinese, all I can do is say "_Ni hao ma?_" and show them my Taiji moves - maybe they'll think I'm OK. layful:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 20, 2014)

History has that funny way of repeating itself . . .


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2014)

If I ever decided to live off the grid, I would have to have this on my porch.


----------



## Ina (Feb 21, 2014)

Phil, when do you sleep? As a pirate, do you need less sleep than us land lubbers (?), or do you just sleep with one eye open, therefore you need less sleep than the rest of us? :cart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 21, 2014)

Ina said:


> Phil, when do you sleep? As a pirate, do you need less sleep than us land lubbers (?), or do you just sleep with one eye open, therefore you need less sleep than the rest of us? :cart:



I do shifts with Alphonse, my parrot - he takes the 10pm-2am shift and I grab the 2am-6am one.

No, seriously, I do what is called *polyphasic* sleeping - I sleep an hour or so, 3 or 4 times a day. Like naps, but they're very DEEP naps, so I get my REM sleep.


----------

